# new NCAA rules in effect



## original805 (Jul 25, 2019)

Trying to figure out why teams would sign up their 2004-2006 teams for  showcases with the new rules in effect.  I understand someone is going to say experience but i don't get it. This goes with ID camps asking for ages 8-12 to sign up for their camps.  Players now can't even talk to coaches until after there sophomore year basically the start of their junior year.


----------



## LASTMAN14 (Jul 25, 2019)

original805 said:


> Trying to figure out why teams would sign up their 2004-2006 teams for  showcases with the new rules in effect.  I understand someone is going to say experience but i don't get it. This goes with ID camps asking for ages 8-12 to sign up for their camps.  Players now can't even talk to coaches until after there sophomore year basically the start of their junior year.


Aside from creating revenue coaches are just seeing players and more importantly taking notes. At our 05 DA Showcase in O’side the Pepperdine head coach was there watching. During a brief conversation he said as much.


----------



## Justafan (Jul 25, 2019)

original805 said:


> Trying to figure out why teams would sign up their 2004-2006 teams for  showcases with the new rules in effect.  I understand someone is going to say experience but i don't get it. This goes with ID camps asking for ages 8-12 to sign up for their camps.  Players now can't even talk to coaches until after there sophomore year basically the start of their junior year.


Never seen an ID camp for 8-12 year olds.  Could be just a regular camp.  Like last man stated, it doesn’t mean they aren’t looking.  There’s also plenty of DII and DIII schools there that can talk to you.  And you’re right, it doesn’t make much sense for the 06’s and little sense for the 05’s (unless they are DA or ECNL, but I’m assuming you’re not talking about those kids).

My dd’s are 04’s and we rarely had any coaches watching when they were 9th graders (last year).  However, they’ve emailed several coaches with their schedule at surf cup and have gotten several responses implying they’ll go watch them (D2 & D3).  I’ll let you know if they actually did.


----------



## original805 (Jul 26, 2019)

Justafan said:


> Never seen an ID camp for 8-12 year olds.  Could be just a regular camp.  Like last man stated, it doesn’t mean they aren’t looking.  There’s also plenty of DII and DIII schools there that can talk to you.  And you’re right, it doesn’t make much sense for the 06’s and little sense for the 05’s (unless they are DA or ECNL, but I’m assuming you’re not talking about those kids).
> 
> My dd’s are 04’s and we rarely had any coaches watching when they were 9th graders (last year).  However, they’ve emailed several coaches with their schedule at surf cup and have gotten several responses implying they’ll go watch them (D2 & D3).  I’ll let you know if they actually did.


I meant kids from 8th-12th grade.  Just last weekend at legends Id camp all the college coaches had their backs the whole time to the younger group.  Now i know it is different for girls they get looked at quicker then the boys.


----------



## Justafan (Jul 26, 2019)

original805 said:


> I meant kids from 8th-12th grade.  Just last weekend at legends Id camp all the college coaches had their backs the whole time to the younger group.  Now i know it is different for girls they get looked at quicker then the boys.


You’re definitely onto something because we’ve been to two ID camps (at the schools) and I’ve noticed (along with other dads) that they seem to separate the girls based on year in school (using different color pinnies).  Smart if you ask me, they know what needs they have for each class.


----------



## From the Spot (Jul 29, 2019)

Do the new recruiting rules (no communication before June after Soph year) apply to D2 and D3 schools?


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Jul 29, 2019)

From the Spot said:


> Do the new recruiting rules (no communication before June after Soph year) apply to D2 and D3 schools?


No. You can still talk to D2 if you initiate and there are no restrictions for D3.


----------

